# Some updates on my 4.0.4 experience



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Since we got our 4.0.4 leak, I've been running it. Rom, radios, bootloader, all of it. I'll run through everything I can think of

Bugs: I haven't found any yet.

Performance (speed): Quite good. The several performance enhancements certainly show. The browser is much more fluid, and so is the general UI. The speed of it feels faster than any combination of roms and kernels I've ever tried. I would talk about kernels here but I'm devoting a section to it. I do not have benchmark tests as I find them useless and a false reading so moving forward.

Battery: (Be sure to take this with a grain of salt until reading the next section) Quite fantastic. I lose practically nothing while idle and get some great screen on time. I've seen people push 4 hours screen on time and 13 hours of total time on battery with 30 percent left. This is on stock kernel. Absolutely fantastic. LTE also takes much less.

Best kernel combination: Until later, and maybe not even then I've got to say stock is best right now. I've tried franco and lean on them and while they are both good combinations, stock seems to just barely take the cake. That is in my experience, as well as many others.

General flow of the rom (kind of like speed, just how everything works): Quite well! 4.0.1 was pretty fluid, but not very much. 4.0.2 just kind of failed. It was laggy and had quite a few graphical issues. These were improved in 4.0.3 but fixed in 4.0.4, the general flow is very smooth, I get almost no lag.

App support: Same as any other ICS version.

Radio performance: Probably the biggest difference of all. Not only is signal strength significantly better, but also switching between LTE and 3G, and vice versa. When I was on the bus today (school bus, I'm young







) I know the whole route of LTE. When we drive down and come around to the high school, there is a line of trees on the end of LTE coverage that blocks it out. Right when you pull into the high school those end and when you pull in you get LTE. On 4.0.3 radios sometimes I wouldn't even get LTE in there, and when I did it was a good 15 second switch on a good day. That standard no data, a quick burst of LTE then nothing, then it comes back strong. Today, just the second the trees ended and the bus started to turn 3G turned into 4G without skipping a beat, I had speedtest up and ready and the second I saw 4G I ran it. 15 down and 7 up, that's LTE alright. The radios are great.

Guys, I may have forgotten a very vital part of a review in here, so if I did or you have any requests leave it down below and I'll edit this, and if you liked this then say it! There is a like button to the right of this post!


----------



## anotherfiz (Sep 23, 2011)

How can i get the stock kernel back if i put francos over it?

Also, i can attest to the better 4g signal. I am getting 4g at my job since flashing 4.0.4, something which never happened on my thunderbolt , and barely happened with my droid bionic.


----------



## mech_egr (Oct 18, 2011)

Has anything been done with the camera? It seemed to lose part of its "no shutter lag" aspect through some of the updates (4.0.1 to 4.0.2 to 4.0.3 ...)


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Just flashed this, thanks for the info. So far everything seems to be running smooth as well. Getting a solid 4 bars at my house when I used to get 3.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks, I almost started a thread asking about these things


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

anotherfiz said:


> How can i get the stock kernel back if i put francos over it?
> 
> Also, i can attest to the better 4g signal. I am getting 4g at my job since flashing 4.0.4, something which never happened on my thunderbolt , and barely happened with my droid bionic.


I reflashed the rom without the radios...flashed trinity over it and it wasn't what I expected lol


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I entirely agree with everything except for the kernel. I think imoseyns latest kernel is superior to the stock. My girlfriends phone is stock and mine runs imoseyns (both on 4.0.4) and I get much better battery life.

The radio is absolutely the biggest benefit, it swaps between 4g and 3g flawlessly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

Have you tried liquid? I was using liquid and when I tried 404 it seemed incredibly laggy and slow. I'm sure it's faster than stock 402 and even some 403 ROMs but definitely not all. To anyone reading this I'd really recommend giving liquid a try.


----------



## Dustin0308 (Jul 14, 2011)

anotherfiz said:


> How can i get the stock kernel back if i put francos over it?
> 
> Also, i can attest to the better 4g signal. I am getting 4g at my job since flashing 4.0.4, something which never happened on my thunderbolt , and barely happened with my droid bionic.


u can just flash the stock 4.0.4 kernel in cw

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

anotherfiz said:


> u can just flash the stock 4.0.4 kernel in cw
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yeah, he doesn't know where that is.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Imo 1.9 exp1 is working just perfect for me


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

I never said it wasn't working well, stock was just treating me best.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

cvbcbcmv said:


> I never said it wasn't working well, stock was just treating me best.


4.0.4 stock was a lot better than 4.0.2 IMO. When I got the phone it wasn't as fluid as I expected, but that didn't last long lol


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

Can you link to where you found the rom and radios please? I want to try it out for myself but can't find it and RootzWiki is kind of acting up on my phone right now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## krazie1 (Jun 24, 2011)

So do you guys think using the stock kernel gives you the best battery life during phone usage?

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice write up. Makes me excited to eventually see it released OTA.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

krazie1 said:


> So do you guys think using the stock kernel gives you the best battery life during phone usage?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


In my opinion the stock kernel has just as good battery life as I get with imoseyns 1.9.0 exp230 as far as screen on time is concerned but my idle battery life is incredible with imoseyns kernel compared to the stock kernel.

I am able to run 230/1350 on hotplug governor and get 15+ hours of use with roughly 2 hours of screen on time, on the stock kernel I would've topped out around 12-13.

It's not a huge improvement but it's enough that I put it on my girlfriend's phone now too.


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

Pretty good even though I was on wifi a lot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm running AOKP Milestone 3 w/ imoseyon's 1.9.0 kernel. I flashed the 4.0.4 radios last night and got horrible results. Constantly dropping data, download speeds were slower than my upload speeds. My average down with 4.0.4 was around 6mbps. I was seeing close to 10mbps on up. I flashed back to 4.0.3 and all was well again. I averaged 13down and 11up on the 4.0.3 radios.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Halo said:


> I'm running AOKP Milestone 3 w/ imoseyon's 1.9.0 kernel. I flashed the 4.0.4 radios last night and got horrible results. Constantly dropping data, download speeds were slower than my upload speeds. My average down with 4.0.4 was around 6mbps. I was seeing close to 10mbps on up. I flashed back to 4.0.3 and all was well again. I averaged 13down and 11up on the 4.0.3 radios.


check md5

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

cvbcbcmv said:


> check md5
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'll give you a little background on my current phone. It's actually my brand new insurance replacement. Immediately after taking it out of the box, I unlocked bootloader, rooted and flashed AOKP milestone 3. Now that being said, AOKP is 4.0.3. I'm assuming the radios were still 4.0.2 since it was fresh from the box. I flashed the 4.0.4 radios over the 4.0.2 radios.Also, my new GNex came with a brand new SIM card. For a test, I took the SIM card from my GNex with the cracked screen and put it right in the new phone. It worked! But maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## lilfleck (Jan 31, 2012)

So far, all I'm noticing is that my phone is reporting an extra bar (as others have reported). My signal strength hasn't changed though. I am still at -120 dBm 99asu. Nothing to talk about. My battery performance on the other hand has been fantastic today. Every now and then my phone has been doing this, so this could very well be a fluke... My phone has been going down 2%/hr on Codename's latest ROM which includes 4.0.4 prop files.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

If you live in an area that just has bad signal no matter what you'll just have bad signal. That's simply the way it is. I can have the best radios in the world but in the middle of the ocean I'm not getting any signal.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

SySerror said:


> Have you tried liquid? I was using liquid and when I tried 404 it seemed incredibly laggy and slow. I'm sure it's faster than stock 402 and even some 403 ROMs but definitely not all. To anyone reading this I'd really recommend giving liquid a try.


Ive tried Liquids and its aight still had bugs. Stock 4.0.4 imo is way faster and smoother than any rom ive used and better battery life with stock kernel, and thats factory no tweaks or fat trimming at all. And as for your experience different phones react differently to the same exact roms and kernels.


----------



## anotherfiz (Sep 23, 2011)

These roms that say 4.0.4 props are still modified 4,0,3 right?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

anotherfiz said:


> These roms that say 4.0.4 props are still modified 4,0,3 right?


Yes.


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

Smootee said:


> Can you link to where you found the rom and radios please? I want to try it out for myself but can't find it and RootzWiki is kind of acting up on my phone right now.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

mech_egr said:


> Has anything been done with the camera? It seemed to lose part of its "no shutter lag" aspect through some of the updates (4.0.1 to 4.0.2 to 4.0.3 ...)


Not really since if you're completely stock 4.0.3 there still is no shutter lag. Lag comes from custom rom/kernel

f2e


----------



## aggiechase37 (Nov 3, 2011)

how do live wallpapers run on 4.0.4?


----------



## JaredDavis (Jan 25, 2012)

Do I have to complete revert back to 4.0.2 to flash the 4.0.4 updates so my radios are better or can I flash it right over my custom ROM? (FYI I'm running AOKP M3 with Franco's kernel) Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

JaredDavis said:


> Do I have to complete revert back to 4.0.2 to flash the 4.0.4 updates so my radios are better or can I flash it right over my custom ROM? (FYI I'm running AOKP M3 with Franco's kernel) Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


If your just flashing radios flash back to 4.0.2 radios first. If your flashing to OTA 4.0.4 flash back to a 4.0.2 nandroid if you have one or fastboot factory reset to get back back to 4.0.2. That's your safest bet. Also note that if you fastboot reset with adb your radios will be back on 4.0.2 and your SD card will be wiped. Hope this helps.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

I just can't believe the battery life. It makes not having all the tweaks of aokp completely okay.

I'll see tomorrow, but in 3 hrs modacos build has been even better somehow

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## krazie1 (Jun 24, 2011)

eris72 said:


> I just can't believe the battery life. It makes not having all the tweaks of aokp completely okay.
> 
> I'll see tomorrow, but in 3 hrs modacos build has been even better somehow
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Are you using the stock kernel and radios that came altogether with 4.0.4?


----------



## Pakmann2k (Feb 4, 2012)

iPois0n said:


> If your just flashing radios flash back to 4.0.2 radios first. If your flashing to OTA 4.0.4 flash back to a 4.0.2 nandroid if you have one or fastboot factory reset to get back back to 4.0.2. That's your safest bet. Also note that if you fastboot reset with adb your radios will be back on 4.0.2 and your SD card will be wiped. Hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I flashed from 4.0.1 straight to 4.0.4 with no problems. You don't have to go back first if you use the version shared on rootz.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

I just flashed .04 and so far everything is fine. Signal bars have improved but that really isnt saying anything, but in my room where I used to get a shit signal has surely improved a lot. Restored all of my apps, my video wallpaper is running smooth and the latest lean kernel so far is running great at 1.35. I just miss the auto rotate speed from aokp and the top toggles, but I'm gonna run with this for a while to see how it goes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Smootee said:


> I just flashed .04 and so far everything is fine. Signal bars have improved but that really isnt saying anything, but in my room where I used to get a shit signal has surely improved a lot. Restored all of my apps, my video wallpaper is running smooth and the latest lean kernel so far is running great at 1.35. I just miss the auto rotate speed from aokp and the top toggles, but I'm gonna run with this for a while to see how it goes
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeh I'm really liking stock 4.0.4 myself. Mainly for the multi touch fix for gaming. I've been tempted to flask AOKP build 22 but I'm just not looking forward to wiping again anytime soon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zakth (Jan 10, 2012)

When I first got my Nexus I ran the Revolution HD rom, then switched to AOKP and never looked back. But once 4.0.4 OTA hit the sites I installed it. To be honest it's much better than what I have tried before. The phone is very responsive, signal has improved and battery life is better than ever. I do not have 4G in my area so I can't comment on that just yet. I seen someone asked about the zero shutter lag... it's back. Just the other night I took some pictures of the moon using my telescope and holding my phone to the eye piece. As you could imagine any slight movement would have resulted in a bad picture but thanks to the zero lag they turned out pretty darn good.


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

krazie1 said:


> Are you using the stock kernel and radios that came altogether with 4.0.4?


Yup all stock. Haven't tried a custom kernel yet, haven't needed too

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## juicemane (Jun 23, 2011)

4.0.4 radios are definitely much better. The 3g/4g hand-off is faster and I haven't had any data loss since flashing. I work in a 40 story building in NY, so taking the stairs or elevator makes my 4g drop instantly. Normally It would take anywhere from 30second-5minutes to reacquire 4g, now it takes maybe 15-45seconds at most. Overall, very happy with the radio. Still running AOKP M3 with Trinity Exp Kernel. Love the combo.


----------

